# Disabled Parking Spaces



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Disabled spaces really fuck me off.

Now, do you think they should be exclusive or just priority?

Similarly with Parent and Child spaces, although I'm now a father I also think that these should be priority only.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Why not go and get a really nasty spinal injury so you cannot walk - then you can use the spaces any time you like.

Twit.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Widget said:


> Disabled spaces really fuck me off.
> 
> Now, do you think they should be exclusive or just priority?
> 
> Similarly with Parent and Child spaces, although I'm now a father I also think that these should be priority only.


Why would they fuck you off?

Yes they should be exclusive. Disabled people are dealt a pretty crap hand most of the time (and in general) so why should they not benefit from something that helps them out a bit? :? Admittedly some people manage to get blue badges for some very dubious ailments but able bodied people who abuse the use of disabled spaces really get my back up. :evil:

A disabled friend of mine used to put a great message on the windscreens of cars who 'stole' her disabled space outside her house - it read:

SO YOU HAVE MY PARKING SPACE - WOULD YOU LIKE MY DISABILITY AS WELL?

:lol:

P.S. My daughter is disabled so this is a subject very close to my heart....and I still for the life of me cannot figure out how disabled spaces can "fuck you off" :x


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Okay, so there's one space left in the car park, and it's a disabled space, why shouldn't I be allowed to use it?


----------



## marko (Feb 27, 2006)

People with disabilities don't get many perks believe me - 'small' things like easy access to shops etc often make the difference between an independant life and being relatively housbound.

What next - Guide dogs a waste of taxpayers money?!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

But if you can drive, you're never likely to be housebound, are you?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> A disabled friend of mine used to put a great message on the windscreens of cars who 'stole' her disabled space outside her house - it read:
> 
> SO YOU HAVE MY PARKING SPACE - WOULD YOU LIKE MY DISABILITY AS WELL?
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: I like the sign - smart :wink:

Back to the thread : my opinion would be that one day, should something unfortuante happen to me, I may be needing to use these spaces (for the right reasons). So, hey - give 'em the spaces, and just park elsewhere.


----------



## camp freddie (Oct 2, 2005)

[Okay, so there's one space left in the car park, and it's a disabled space, why shouldn't I be allowed to use it?]
Because you're not disabled you fucking cunt.Although you are disabled in the head.[/quote]


----------



## marko (Feb 27, 2006)

It's like this - if there is a destination that has the appropriately sized parking space (people with disabilies often need more space than normal parking spaces) and in good proximity to a shop/cinema etc (often people with disabilities have mobility problems) then a journey out is more likely.

If not and we have no provision - or let anyone park in them - people will be more restricted.

A few parking spaces isn't much to ask in a developed and wealthy country is it?

I can't believe you are serious with this flame.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I have never used a disabled space or a parent and child space (unless I'm with my little girl).

I just think that a space should be seen as a space. If it was the last space available then anyone should be able to use it.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Widget said:


> But if you can drive, you're never likely to be housebound, are you?


 :? my mother was disabled,she never drove but my dad did, and had to lift her out of the car into her wheelchair try to do that in a normal parking space many a time he had to, with twits like you parking in the bays


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Widget said:


> I just think that a space should be seen as a space. If it was the last space available then anyone should be able to use it.


You really have no fucking idea do you :? :evil:

You can walk - you can get to where you want under your own steam - you figure the rest out....

Strange, I always had you down as a fairly intelligent bloke :?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > I just think that a space should be seen as a space. If it was the last space available then anyone should be able to use it.
> ...





jdn said:


> Why not go and get a really nasty spinal injury so you cannot walk - then you can use the spaces any time you like.
> 
> Twit.


And to think I nearly changed the i to an a.....


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

> I just think that a space should be seen as a space. If it was the last space available then anyone should be able to use it.


I cant believe somebody could be as stupid and inconsiderate to post something as dumb as that.

You have a pair of legs, so you may have to walk a little further. Just be thankful you can.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Disabled spaces are just that, DISABLED SPACES!! Isnt it the LAW? If you dont have a disabled permit and have parked in one then your car should be towed, im sure you have the ability to WALK you ass to the car impound.

What really hacks me off is in the Canary Wharf car parks you always get some overpaid muppet parking his black 997 turbo in the parent child space. I know for a fact this twat has no kids as i see him getting into his car and driving off. What hacks me off even more is that the parent child spaces appear to merely be a suggestion in this car park, no one ever gives a ticket or a warning to this muppet!

I'm not a parent and im not disabled but I am all for the parent/child and disabled spaces!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Disabled spaces are just that, DISABLED SPACES!! Isnt it the LAW? If you dont have a disabled permit and have parked in one then your car should be towed, im sure you have the ability to WALK you ass to the car impound.
> 
> What really hacks me off is in the Canary Wharf car parks you always get *some overpaid muppet parking his black 997 turbo *in the parent child space. I know for a fact this twat has no kids as i see him getting into his car and driving off. What hacks me off even more is that the parent child spaces appear to merely be a suggestion in this car park, no one ever gives a ticket or a warning to this muppet!
> 
> I'm not a parent and im not disabled but I am all for the parent/child and disabled spaces!!


So he is overpaid with his 997 Turbo. What does that make you underpaid with your 997s?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Prick!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I HAVE NEVER PARKED IN A DISABLED SPACE.

Okay, here's an example:

My wife and I took our niece to the cinema last night to see Shrek the Third. The car park was full. The parent and child spaces were full (including cars that I knew didn't belong to parents). On every level of the car park there were at least 2 disabled bays empty.

So I had to leave the car park and make other arrangements, meaning my niece missed the beggining of the film.

And it's so often the case.

Don't get me wrong, I DON'T EVER use these spaces, I just get annoyed that there are so many.

As has already been said, blue badges are dished out for minor diabilities. And it's these badges that at also taken into consideration when determining how many disabled bays are to be allocated in a car park. That's the bit that fucks me off.

I totally agree that those with major diabilities should have priority. It's such an effort to get out of the house in the first place, having the privilege of easy parking should be a given.

But don't forget, the guy who lost his finger in a machining accident at work may have just nabbed that last space!!!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Okay, okay, I think I fucked up.

I have known people to get an orange badge for losing a finger and the sight in one eye, which is where my frustrations derived.

It's obviously harder to get a disabled (blue) badge nowadays than it used to be:



> Who qualifies for a blue badge?
> Individuals can qualify for a blue badge if they meet strict criteria. To qualify you must meet at least one of the following requirements:
> 
> If you receive the higher rate of the mobility component of the Disability Living allowance
> ...


I apologise for offending you.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Oh, by the way, Shrek The Third was shit.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Widget said:


> Oh, by the way, Shrek The Third was shit.


 :lol:


----------



## marko (Feb 27, 2006)

Bleedin 'ell-- have got tickets for it this afternoon :lol: :lol:


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

actually annoys me when people use the disabled spaces in the gym when they are clearly fine, especially when they're only doing to it to park their nice cars right at the front! I've always thought u may aswell avoid the disabled spaces cos whilst you've got good health and can park anywhere you may aswell...


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

garyc said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > Disabled spaces are just that, DISABLED SPACES!! Isnt it the LAW? If you dont have a disabled permit and have parked in one then your car should be towed, im sure you have the ability to WALK you ass to the car impound.
> ...


Obviously under-paid! i want a 997 turbo too! (not jealous at all)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Tell ya what Widget. Come take my mum out for a day and then see for yourself why a Disabled bay isnt just another parkng space. Like to see you manage to get her out off the car and then into the wheelchair. When parked in a normal sized space.

Surely your not really that fecking stupid!!!


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Tell ya what Widget. Come take my mum out for a day and then see for yourself why a Disabled bay isnt just another parkng space. Like to see you manage to get her out off the car and then into the wheelchair. When parked in a normal sized space.
> 
> Surely your not really that fecking stupid!!!


Can my Mum come too? She's had a badge for about 20 years - since she was in her early 40's.

I don't think there are too many disabled spaces, and I certainly don't think anyone without a badge should park in them under ANY circumstances. It's ignorance and arrogance that makes people do that, in my opinion.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Problem is people have no respect anymore and park in either when they have no need or right to.

Its now a me, me, me society and fuck everyone else.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Tell ya what Widget. Come take my mum out for a day and then see for yourself why a Disabled bay isnt just another parkng space. Like to see you manage to get her out off the car and then into the wheelchair. When parked in a normal sized space.
> 
> Surely your not really that fecking stupid!!!


You didn't catch my apology then?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Widget said:


> I HAVE NEVER PARKED IN A DISABLED SPACE.
> 
> Okay, here's an example:
> 
> ...


Why didn't you get there a bit earlier and give yourself time to park your car in order to see the film on time? Come on Widget this doesn't sound like you ranting something like this! :roll:


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

Is widget ranting more about the empty spaces next to the front door of Sainsburys rather than the the full car parks?
FFS just walk a bit further.

As someone alluded to earlier - if the car park is full then there's a reason so get there earlier.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im bad for doing this but after reading this thread my mind is definatly changed............ sotty guys :?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Let me try and dig myself out of this hole.

My initial flame was based upon my misunderstanding of what it entails to be a blue badge holder. I was under the impression that these badges were dished out willy nilly, as indeed, they used to be.

It irks me somewhat when I'm driving around and around my local multi-storey seeking that elusive parking space, all the Parent and Child slots have been taken, and 99% of the normal spaces are gone. But there still remains around 30 disabled spaces empty at all times.

Now, these empty spaces, coupled with my previous thoughts, got my back up. Why oh why, should the guy who lost his left eye in a welding accident because he didn't bother to wear a mask, have the exclusive rights to these spaces, whilst I'm driving around with a hungry baby busting to find a slot so I can feed her.

Regardless, I NEVER PARK IN THESE OR ANY DISABLED SPACES.

I realised the error of my way and apologised. Which some of you clearly missed. I didn't understand that blue badge rules are considerably more stringent than they used to be, and so, I now understand that for a spouse or carer and the disabled person it isn't too much to ask to have the exclusive rights to use these spaces. It's the least we can do.

Again, I apologise to those I offended.

Now, fog light users, you really are a set of fuckwits!!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I cant believe this is even an issue?

My grandfather can barely walk, if it wasnt for his blue badge it would be hard for him to leave the house. Obviously theres people with alot more servere cases too that are also in the same position.

I think disabled bays/parking permissions are a wonderful thing and without them many people would lose quality of life.

If this thread does have a meaning, I think its the fact that theres either too many cars on the road or not enough parking spaces given for the venue/town.

Resident permit bays could have some more reasonable restrictions tho! I work around islington, you cant park anywhere and all the roads during the day are empty as its all for the residents - who have gone to work anyway!! Hows that fair?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Widget said:


> Let me try and dig myself out of this hole.
> 
> My initial flame was based upon my misunderstanding of what it entails to be a blue badge holder. I was under the impression that these badges were dished out willy nilly, as indeed, they used to be.
> 
> ...


Nicely written apology Widget 

In all honesty, I can sort of see where you were coming from (even if it was from an odd angle :wink: ) I still know of people who have managed to get badges for people with pretty much no mobility problems. This kind of abuse to the system is what really gets my goat as, with all the clamp-downs, it makes it more difficult for those that really do need them. Suppose it's like any system really - there will always be those that abuse it. :? You would just hope that in this instance people would have more of a moral concience 

Also - you mentioned disabled spaces in multi-storey car-parks. It's the same in Aylesbury - they are very rarely used. There is only one reason why they aren't - money. Disabled people/carers are so used to not having to pay for parking that not many will go into a m.s. car park where they will have to pay to exit. It's just a certain mind-set you get into I'm afraid, but ticket machines don't distinguish who parks where - everyone has to pay to get the barrier to raise to get out. (That said, I went to Watford the other day and every disabled bay was used in a 'pay-before-exit' car park. But there there is little alternative :? )


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

In a brief period of sunshine, Holly and I just walked up the hill to my local Sainsbury's, where, a woman I know (used to be my Mum's boss) parks in a disabled slot, proudly displays her blue badge, gets out, waltzes into the store, does her shopping (with a normal trolley), comes out, packs her bags in the boot, gets in and nonchalantly drives off.

Now, that's where my original gripe lies :x


----------



## shelley (Nov 22, 2004)

Widget said:


> Oh, by the way, Shrek The Third was shit.


Should have seen the start. Really funny - made the whole film.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

On a similar, but completely different angle, of a rant - I'd like to have a bash at The Galleries car park in Bristol.

They have a whole floor (on a low level) dedicated to people who want their car valeted while they do their shopping ! Now I wouldn't mind, but hell, you have to see the dirty chamois' and sponges these guys are using !! :x :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Widget said:


> In a brief period of sunshine, Holly and I just walked up the hill to my local Sainsbury's, where, a woman I know (used to be my Mum's boss) parks in a disabled slot, proudly displays her blue badge, gets out, waltzes into the store, does her shopping (with a normal trolley), comes out, packs her bags in the boot, gets in and nonchalantly drives off.
> 
> Now, that's where my original gripe lies :x


It's not just the 'physically' disabled who get the badges though. You can get those badges if your severly asthmatic and can walk properly etc :roll:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> On a similar, but completely different angle, of a rant - I'd like to have a bash at The Galleries car park in Bristol.
> 
> They have a whole floor (on a low level) dedicated to people who want their car valeted while they do their shopping ! Now I wouldn't mind, but hell, you have to see the dirty chamois' and sponges these guys are using !! :x :lol:


There's a multi-storey in Camberley where they have hand car washing, they're only supposed to work on the upper levels but they are always camped out on Level 2 - and they stop cars from getting past them in an effort to get business. There's often queues out onto the road trying to get in the bloody car park cos of em. Once you get finally get past them there's plenty of spaces and the traffic flows freely to the upper levels - they're a fucking pain in the arse!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Do you remember the Larry David sketch when the chap using the disabled bay jumps out of the car and when Larry David looks shocked, he shouts at Larry, "I have a s-s-s-stutter, you fucking prick". Lovely moment.

Also what about the time when the disabled guy uses the non-disabled loo. You have to see it really but it is FUNNY.


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Widget said:


> Okay, so there's one space left in the car park, and it's a disabled space, why shouldn't I be allowed to use it?


'cause you're not disabled - DUMMY! You are able to park to the next available car park/road/whatever & WALK the rest of the way to your destination! Lucky you!

My Mum is disabled & many a time I've been tempted to use her badge when I'm not driving her (she's not able to drive herself so I dirve her wherever she needs to go) & then I remember all the times I've been unable to park up for her because some complete thoughtless fuckwit without a blue badge has parked in a disabled space :x & that includes parents with small children who think it's their given right to use a disabled space in lieu of parent & child spaces being unavailable :evil: & I speak as a Mum of two little girls (2 & 5) so I DO understand how difficult it can be..... but my good friend who is both disabled & pregnant Mum of a 2 year old disabled little boy (NOT heirditary :? ) - I'd rather park the extra distance & walk the rest any day; 'cause at least I can & so can my kids.....


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Sorry Widget - didn't read the thread the whole way through & catch your explanation & appology  (very nicely put BTW)... 
I do sympathise though, my Mum almost had to jump through hoops to get her blue badge - not easy with two dodgy hips  - & has to justify that she still needs one to be able to renew it - as if at the age of 83 her condition is gonna get any better :? & sometimes it does seem a bit of a farce when you see some old Hooray popping a blue one on his dash board before lugging his golf clubs out of the boot of his merc so he can get in his stroll around 18 holes before luncheon at the 19th!!
Next time you've got a bawling little one in the back make sure you've got juice & snacks with you in the glove compartment & Bob the builder or Jo Jingles on the CD player - not too cool I admit but might keep the little love quiet until you can stop properly! Oh & don't forget the wipes, change of underwear & clothes too just incase they can't wait long enough...... :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

mrs coope said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so there's one space left in the car park, and it's a disabled space, why shouldn't I be allowed to use it?
> ...


mrs coope - speaking of disabilities - please change your flashing avatar - it could give someone an epileptic fit :wink: 
.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

shelley said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, by the way, Shrek The Third was shit.
> ...


Now, that's funny - comic genius, mate. 
. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

